# Adria Matrix Axess M 670 SL - Thoughts?



## Nick5912

Right!!!!
We went to NEC at the weekend with a list of things we want from a MH. Prior to the show OH had fallen in love with Swift Bolero 724FB (Mainly because of the spacious washroom)!!!!
My main task was to try and show that we need to consider other attributes.
We spent nearly 3 hours walking around the show with our grandson. Trying all beds for size, comfort and accessibility. Checking storage, facilities and habitable space.
OH now concedes that we need a decent garage for storage if we are to tour Europe in '16. Bolero now a doubt.
New top of the pile is Adria Matrix Axess M 670 SL. I would appreciate opinions on both the make and model if anybody has any experience.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## rayc

I have no experience of the model but having just changed my Rapido for a 2013 Coral I am impressed by the build quality.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Different model but I have an Adria Compact 590. V good build quality.


----------



## flyinghigh

I have a early Adria vision for the past three year and must say my better half and me are delighted wit its build quality, we have no intention of replacing her any time soon,

We also had a look around the NEC and again didn't find a MH that ticked as many of the boxes as our current motor home does,


----------



## Jmdarr

Have the adria matrix 690sp build quality and large garage are excellent. We were at the show and looked at other vans and we both agreed that what we had we couldn't better.
And if we did buy new it would be another adria.
The only way up would be an A class more room more storage but less berths.
My vote would be adria but then I am biased .

John and angela


----------



## Nick5912

Right, the deed is done!!!!
Went to the NEC yesterday with a view to buy a new motorhome (our first venture in the motor homing world!)
We had a good idea as to what we wanted and a price we were prepared to pay!
I realise that some of you may be horrified at the thought of buying 'new' with the obvious tax-hit when you drive away but as we have the intention of retaining ownership for at least 3 years then the hit, I feel is justified. Having never bought any vehicle new in the past and being in a position to buy without finance I am more than happy with the purchase.
We settled on Adria's 50 Year Collection, M 670 SL. It has the layout we like and a very good specification and the build quality is excellent. We had already had contact with Geoff Cox Leisure and this family run business has a very good track record with regard to sales and After Sales Customer Service. We discussed our requirements with Gavin Cox at the show and left him a list to work through whilst we went and looked around the show.
Having spent a few hours looking at other makes and models, we came to the conclusion that, although there were other MH's we liked, none compared to the Adria!
We returned to the Adria stand and sat down with Gavin to discuss the total price. Considering the added extra's we had listed we were more than satisfied with the total cost that was settled upon. Deposit paid and can't wait for collection in March '16!!!!
I would like to take this opportunity to thank Gavin and Geoff Cox Leisure for making the experience of such a purchase easy and stress free. At no time did we feel pressurised into things we didn't want! Gavin asked if certain items on our list were absolutely necessary! He pointed out the pitfalls of certain items such as stop/start. These items were discarded after deliberation making some savings. 
Obviously we are still yet to pick up the MH and resolve any possible niggles, I will make further comment when we do!


----------



## flyinghigh

congratulations on taking the plunge! As I said previously we are delighted with our Adria and I am sure you will be equally so when you take delivery next year, exciting times ahead for you pair.


----------



## uphighlandway

Gavin is a fantastic after sales helpful person and will help at any time with any issues. You will be well satisfied with the mh from Gavin and he also has a terrific talented person in the workshop called Paul, who is able to do all sorts of work on any of the Adrias and it is always top quality. We lived up in the Highlands but have now moved to Derbyshire and have had our couple of Adrias serviced and habitation checks done there over the years. You won't be disappointed by the service Gavin and Paul will give for your new motorhome. All best in living in your new mh. in 2016.


----------



## Jmdarr

Welcome to the adria family I'm sure you will not be disappointed we joined the adria motor home club and have enjoyed every trip away.

John and Angela


----------



## Dick_Sale

*Thanks also ordered a 670sl*

Well I purposely did not go to the show as I knew I would be frustrated at what I wanted and couldn't get, as we had decided to keep the Autotrail Cheyenne 696G. Anyway my wife spotted the Adria in the MMM magazine and so we went to the nearest agent and we have ordered one with the engine upgrade and auto. My only comment is that the brochures and other details are to say the least confusing for such things as what the standard base vehicle includes what are factory ordered options?

That aside I also can't wait for in my case April as we are away in March for the new van, it was good to read this thread thanks everyone


----------



## Steiner

Dick_Sale said:


> Well I purposely did not go to the show as I knew I would be frustrated at what I wanted and couldn't get, as we had decided to keep the Autotrail Cheyenne 696G. Anyway my wife spotted the Adria in the MMM magazine and so we went to the nearest agent and we have ordered one with the engine upgrade and auto. My only comment is that the brochures and other details are to say the least confusing for such things as what the standard base vehicle includes what are factory ordered options?
> 
> That aside I also can't wait for in my case April as we are away in March for the new van, it was good to read this thread thanks everyone


Hi

Interesting to read your stories and congrat to all who bought a new Adria. We just ordered our Adria Matrix 670SL Silver collection here in the Netherlands and also look forward to take delivery in March next year. I agree on the comments on what is standard and what is specific for the 50 years edition. It seems that it depends on in which country it is purchased. We ordered the 150 H43 chassi with an robotic automatic gear and auto aircon.


----------



## Nick5912

Dick_Sale said:


> Well I purposely did not go to the show as I knew I would be frustrated at what I wanted and couldn't get, as we had decided to keep the Autotrail Cheyenne 696G. Anyway my wife spotted the Adria in the MMM magazine and so we went to the nearest agent and we have ordered one with the engine upgrade and auto. My only comment is that the brochures and other details are to say the least confusing for such things as what the standard base vehicle includes what are factory ordered options?
> 
> That aside I also can't wait for in my case April as we are away in March for the new van, it was good to read this thread thanks everyone


We went for the engine upgrade as well although kept the manual gearbox option. We also went with the weight plate upgrade to 3650kgs, larger fuel tank and a couple of others. Appears a very solid and well made piece of kit. Can't wait to get it out and about.


----------



## Suenliam

We have had our Adria for 10 years now and the only problem is we can't find anything to replace it! For us the layout and things like the big fridge freezer suit us so well. OK things like electric to supplement the gas heating and cab air con would be ideal. However our Adria ticks more boxes than any other make and layout we have seen. Luckily we are not upset to be seen in a 10 year old MH. The build quality of the Adria has proved it's worth.
Hope other Adria owners have as much fun with theirs as we do ours.
Sue


----------



## CurlyBoy

We have recently bought a new Adria Twin 640slx, van conversion. Just returned from our first trip of six weeks and are very pleased with the "camper" particularly being able to take it anywhere that white van man can. Our previous MH was a Hymer B584, loved it enormously but have to say I think the build quality of the Adria is better IMHO !! All the cabinet work is in plywood, no poor quality mdf in sight. The beds are spring interior and supremely comfortable, The under bed storage is huge , we get everything in that we used to take in the Hymer. Being a van conversion I really appreciate the lack of squeaks, creaks and rattles from the caravan body, very quiet indeed at seventy, only the tyre noise distracts, they are Continental, I will probably change these for Michelin if I fit alloy wheels, which I am considering. Off again very soon, cant wait!!
curlyboy


----------



## downhill222

Nick5912 said:


> Right, the deed is done!!!!
> Went to the NEC yesterday with a view to buy a new motorhome (our first venture in the motor homing world!)
> We had a good idea as to what we wanted and a price we were prepared to pay!
> I realise that some of you may be horrified at the thought of buying 'new' with the obvious tax-hit when you drive away but as we have the intention of retaining ownership for at least 3 years then the hit, I feel is justified. Having never bought any vehicle new in the past and being in a position to buy without finance I am more than happy with the purchase.
> We settled on Adria's 50 Year Collection, M 670 SL. It has the layout we like and a very good specification and the build quality is excellent. We had already had contact with Geoff Cox Leisure and this family run business has a very good track record with regard to sales and After Sales Customer Service. We discussed our requirements with Gavin Cox at the show and left him a list to work through whilst we went and looked around the show.
> Having spent a few hours looking at other makes and models, we came to the conclusion that, although there were other MH's we liked, none compared to the Adria!
> We returned to the Adria stand and sat down with Gavin to discuss the total price. Considering the added extra's we had listed we were more than satisfied with the total cost that was settled upon. Deposit paid and can't wait for collection in March '16!!!!
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank Gavin and Geoff Cox Leisure for making the experience of such a purchase easy and stress free. At no time did we feel pressurised into things we didn't want! Gavin asked if certain items on our list were absolutely necessary! He pointed out the pitfalls of certain items such as stop/start. These items were discarded after deliberation making some savings.
> Obviously we are still yet to pick up the MH and resolve any possible niggles, I will make further comment when we do!


Ditto.
We bought our first MH from Gavin Cox and we have ordered the exact same model as you. Customer Service is spot on. We also will be picking our van up in March.
Ticks all the boxes and I think has to be one of the best looking MH's out there.
I live in South Wales, but needless to say, not had the same experiences with the dealers down this end.
A friend of mine was also looking for a new MH, so I sent him to see Gavin and also came away from the show with an order for a new Coral for March delivery!


----------



## Nick5912

downhill222 said:


> Ditto.
> We bought our first MH from Gavin Cox and we have ordered the exact same model as you. Customer Service is spot on. We also will be picking our van up in March.
> Ticks all the boxes and I think has to be one of the best looking MH's out there.
> I live in South Wales, but needless to say, not had the same experiences with the dealers down this end.
> A friend of mine was also looking for a new MH, so I sent him to see Gavin and also came away from the show with an order for a new Coral for March delivery!


Give me a shout when you know when you are collecting. If same time maybe get together. I guess you may be staying over somewhere in the area rather than shoot off home to S. Wales.
Nick


----------



## aldra

we have the Adrian 670 SL 
Bought new 3yrs ago 

Ours has raised fixed single beds , easily made into a double

As we get older ease to get outofbed without disturbing the other is important

The large garage is important for the hound
The third bed our kids found not so good

We've changed the table for a light one using the same fixtures 

Replaced the 5thseat with a removable sideboard and drawers 

Love the front seats which turn completely, the fridge freezer, the kitchen is a bit small and neededsomemodifications 

We have a drop down side that extends the work space

Aldra


----------



## square_steve

[QUOTE=Nick5912;1273666

Swift Bolero 724FB 
Adria Matrix Axess M 670 SL

Now I know why they make motorhomes so long & wide - room to get the name across the back & sides.


----------



## Nick5912

square_steve said:


> Nick5912;1273666
> Swift Bolero 724FB
> Adria Matrix Axess M 670 SL
> Now I know why they make motorhomes so long & wide - room to get the name across the back & sides.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> I guess if the name were shorter then the vehicle would only be 6 metres long instead of 7.4!!!!
> Fortunately it's not displayed on the rear otherwise we would have to fit flashing orange lights and a red/white striped hazard board!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## square_steve

It's not just motorhomes, every new improved doodat has to have a longer name.


----------



## Dick_Sale

Just got delivery of our new Adria Matrix 670SL, why is it that whilst supplying lovely alloy wheels they do not fit locking wheel nuts? Is it because of the weight of the vehicle or the torque that the wheel nuts are set too.


Just seems a bit odd


----------



## AndrewFordyce

Hi everybody,
My wife and I bought new last August (2016) - an Adria Matrix M687 SBC (End bedroom with mid-washroom) - we had been looking for some months following the sale of our boat and this model met all our criteria for layout and overall quality.
We did hire a MH in Scotland earlier last year for a week - it was a SunLiving model with twin beds but similar in size to our final choice - this venture proved our requirements and set us looking.
We had been looking at one near Southampton (Viscount motorhomes) but it was just out of our price rang. One day a few weeks after our second visit to view it we got a call saying that the price had been reduced by £5000 and we had first refusal. So that was that. We had originally (pre-Brexit decision) intended to visit the Dusseldorf show and try and do a deal in euros but the slump in exchange rate put an end to that idea. the Adria had everything we wanted except for automatic transmission. We are very pleased with our choice and have already had many trips away. Big trip is planned later this year - off to Spain via France for 3 weeks so very excited about the adventure. Great Motorhomes and well made - we had a few niggles initially but were all sorted by the dealer were all sorted by the dealer.


----------



## dghr272

Welcome Andrew, keep us updated as you travel with plenty of photos and tips.

Terry


----------

